# Any of you use Esty?



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Thinking about posting some of my work for sale on Etsy? Any of you use this web site and is it worth it?
Would really appreciate any advise?

Thanx,

Kevin


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I have posted a few items on Etsy during the last 4 months of the year. Made a few sales that more than paid the $.20 listing fee per item.

However, my experience may be better or worse than others as well as yours. The only way to find out is to put products up there and see what happens. The listing fee is so low that it shouldn't hurt you financially if you don't sell anything.

Before you post your products, I would look at other items that are close to yours or the same as yours. Read their information and determine why yours is superior. Then make sure that up front you tell the customer why you are better.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

The listing fee is pretty low, so as far as I am concerned it is about as low risk as you can get. To really get sales you pretty much need to be active with their forums and some of the social networking types of things(twitter/facebook). Other then time, you won't have much tied up into it. 
I don't know what types of products you would put up, but I don't think the things you have posted will sell well. I don't see a lot of furniture on the site, and I don't think the people who frequent etsy are looking for end tables, they are looking for gifts and pretty things. Shipping an end table sounds difficult/expensive and would make most people think twice before buying online.
Give it a try! You never know what will happen.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a shop on etsy. The big thing is advertisement. You will need to spend money for Ad-Sence to bring traffic to the shop. Also, I would research if others are selling the product line. For instance if you are looking to sell pens, there are a ton of people selling the same thing just with a different finish. Also pricing is really important. I would try and price it so that if you only sell one item per ad cycle, that you at least make that back plus a small profit. My shop is currently on hold due to a possible move, but you can get an idea of what you can do.

One other suggestion is to really work on your photos and descriptions. Allot of people will just move on if the photos are not very good.

Hope this helps!

http://lepelstatcrafts.etsy.com


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx for all the tips guys. I'll test the waters with a few small things and see how it goes.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good luck with Etsy ocwoodworker!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's mine I just made.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/SHDesign3


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

My question is how do we know which item is hot or not.
Seems like you need to sell under $20 range.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a etsy store and I have found out that big items don't sell very good. If your going to do it put items on there that are $20 or less you will have more success. Just my input. Hope you do good with it.


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

I was selling on Etsy and had a few sales. I was talking to some friends one day who have a pretty successful internet business and they told me to do my own website. The biggest reason for this is you do a lot of promoting of your own items to make sales. While doing this you are drawing people to Etsy. Etsy does not draw many people to your store without paying for extra promotion. Now doing your own website is not an easy process and can be costly.


----------

